# Logo erstellen



## Morillo12 (25. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute,

vielleicht kann mir einer bei der Gestaltung eines Logos helfen.
Leider bin ich nicht so kreativ begabt

Aus "HEAT JUICY" soll ein logo erstellt werden.....
Das ganze hat mit Musik zu tun.....um genauer zu sein soll das der DJ name sein...

Ich wollte irgenwie das die anfangsbuchstaben H & J in sich verschmelzen und dann neben dran das heat & juicy ausgeschrieben in einer passenden schrift

Naja ....ich hoffe mir kann einer helfen


----------



## Jacka (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo Morillo 12!

Zum Namen "Heat Juicy": Welche Bedeutung hat den der Name?
Es gibt für "Juicy" viele Übersetzungen, daher müsste man erst einmal wissen mit was
man den Namen verbindet. Es kann sowohl "saftig" als auch "reizvoll" heißen.
Als erstes würde ich mir also überlegen, was ich mit dem Namen verbinden möchte.

"Heat" könnte man z.B. leicht nach einer Flamme oder nach Hitze aussehen lassen.
Die Idee mit dem verschmelzen finde ich gut.

Experimentier ein wenig mit verschiedenen Schriften und Formen, oft stößt man dann 
zufällig auf das gewünschte Ergebnis.

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Morillo12 (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo Jacka    

Also das Heat soll für Hitze und das Juicy für Saftiges stehen

Das mit der Flamme ist nicht schlecht ....... ich habe mir gedacht das man das ganze mit einem frauenkörper verschmelzen lassen kann!

Leider habe ich mit Grafikprogrammen nicht so viel ahnung


----------



## Jacka (27. Juni 2005)

Hallöchen!

Wenn du ein professionelles Logo erstellen möchtest, würde ich dir raten dich
erst einmal in ein Grafikprogramm einzuarbeiten.
Soll das Logo auf verschiedenen Medien wie Flyer, Poster oder Visitenkarte etc.
erscheinen, wäre ein vektororientiertes Programm wie Freehand sinvoll.
Ich finde es ist einfacher etwas zu gestalten, wenn man die Funktionen des 
Programmes, in dem man sein Projekt verwirklichen will, besser kennt. Denn dann hat man
eine Vorstellung von den Möglichkeiten die einem zu Verfügung stehen und kann
sich ein besseres Bild machen.

Mit einem Frauenkörper verschmelzen lassen... wenn du meinst das das passt.
Nur bedenke, das "juicy" auch "sprizig" und "reizvoll" heißen kann...
Nicht das das dann falsch verstanden wird!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------

